# Argentina



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

After stopping in the Chilean wine region, my wife and I headed to the Lakes Region on the Chilean/Argentina boarder. We spent a few days in Pucon, Chile before heading across the Andes Mountains to San Martin de Los Andes, Argentina. Diego from Chocolate Lab Expeditions picked us up from our B&B in San Martin and we headed for the Chimehuin River for a two day, over night float trip. The trip started out great picking up a few fish before I snagged the big brown below. Fishing was more technical then I thought it would be and it took me a full day to get used to dropping a dry fly within a 5 gallon bucket window at 30-40ft. The fishing was greats, the guides were excellent resulting in a once in a lifetime trip.

CT


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful browns, absolutely beautiful. 

Thanks for posting...but don't make it once in a lifetime...make it a lifetime obsession.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Where are the cheese plates?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very good post,and I know nothing about fly fishing.Great pics.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Great pics.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

My sister-in-law is from Chile and I am really hoping my brother will get stationed there again soon. MUST fish Patagonia before I die! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful! The brown is too! lol.. Im jealous, and need to get back out on the water. Kudos to you! Live life to the fullest!


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope you worked hard for it and had a blast. Life is good!!!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like an amazing trip! And the countryside looks beautiful as well. Nice trout!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Nice report*

Thanks for the pics, very nice. Do they make chili in Chile on chilly nights:rotfl:


----------

